# ATF VW G 052 162 A1.. Original or replace with other brand



## Storminsoul (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Vortexers!

I've been searching the internet for a while, alot of things have been said about the G 052 162 A1 ATF OIL on alot of different cars and models.
My golf 4 1.6SR (4 speed automatic.. 01m i guess?) is on the list for a automatic gearbox oil change @ 200.000km . The spec's have to be G 052 162 A1.. but it is unclear if i have to use G 052 162 A1 provided by the dealer or if it is ok to use a oil like EUROL ATF 1100 with the spec G 052 162 A1. The properties of the Original G 052 162 A1 and the eurol oil don't seem to difference in a lot of ways.

Also it's hard to find the Original G 052 162 A1 VW oil where i live (holland).
Does anybody have an advice on these ATF oils..would it be save to use the EUROL?

Eurol® ATF 1100 : http://www.eurol.com/en/37-products/558-eurol-atf-1100.html


----------

